# Tune -up



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

What do i need for a tune-up for a W8 i got the spark plugs, air filter , serpentine belt, ...
what else do i need for a majore tune up ?


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Tune -up (VWPassatW8_UA)*

first how many miles are on it, then i can tell u. it really depends on that


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Tune -up (jnesta21)*

i bought it wit 103536 i have 10600 almost i had the trans oil changed , engine oil changed , i got a massive intake filter , runs louder now lol , i ordered 8 pulstar spark plugs for it , and a serpentine belt , what else do u prefer?


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Tune -up (VWPassatW8_UA)*

i meant 106000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lol


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

100k service would have also included a cabin filter. and 20 misc. checks...


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (german performance)*

thanks


----------

